# Just added a Hooklift Salter Today



## Dumpster Guy (Oct 9, 2008)

Just added a new Hi-way Hyraulic Salter for our 5 tonne. We load it with a hooklift ... I live in Vancouver Canada where the weather man says we are supposed to get the worst winter in 55 years he better be right....

I am hoping that the extra capacity of this salter will pay for itself in less downtime for the truck returning to load salt.

The picture below is the mini me of this salter also on a 5 tonne this year


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Sweet!!!!

 to hooklift salters!!!!


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

JohnnyRoyale;1109782 said:


> Sweet!!!!
> 
> to hooklift salters!!!!


X2 !

I would like to set up a hook lift sprayer?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Kubota 8540;1109827 said:


> X2 !
> 
> I would like to set up a hook lift sprayer?


I duno would you? LOL


----------



## Dumpster Guy (Oct 9, 2008)

the photo you see is of us trying to see if our tiny John Deere could even load this thing... We had to send the hooklift skid back to fab and raise the chute and drop the skid to get an extra 10 inches to make it work.... 

We will have to load the salter on the ground then lift it up on to the truck..

The other mistake I made was I should have mounted a "splash Shield" between the salter and the skid to keep salt off the truck. That will give me something to do for next year.

I though about liquid as it would make the whole loading of salt issue go away but frankly I just don't know enough about it....

I love these hooklifts I use my trucks like a swiss army knife....I still learning so if you have seen any cool hooklift setups lets see them.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Off topic but what model Hino is that? Whats it like loaded? I have a friend who drives a small box truck cabover I think and he says its got no balls. I've hear that about Hino's in general.


----------



## Dumpster Guy (Oct 9, 2008)

No balls say it all but it gets the job done. It a hino 338 with juice breaks. I should have ordered it with AIR but i was trying to have it so there was no special DL license needed but the reality is I need trianed guys anyway so it's no big deal on the other trucks. The Hino has been a good truck for us with over 130,000KM in just over a year. Hinos are just exactley what they are "Japanese" when you drive it it feels like it will go forever but "no balls" but on the up side it's light and we paired it with a light hooklift with medium duty bins so on a 33k truck we get 7.5 tonnes in the bin legally on a single axle truck.

Our average Load is 4 tonne and the truck doesn't even notice it but at 7.5 it works and needs some distance to stop....


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok cool.. I missed a deal on a Hino with air brakes there biggest model forgot the # it was a 05 with low km's $35'000 now a used truck dealer is selling it for $49'99.00 The sterling looks like a winner.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

How were you able to operate the spreader off the truck, does it have central? I tried to do it on two on two of our hooks, and they wanted like $4k to change everything over.


----------



## Dumpster Guy (Oct 9, 2008)

I had to pay around 2,000 to have the salter controlls, diverter valve and a larger hydraulic tank put on....I can take pics if you want to see how we did it.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Did they say anything about the pto? I'm no hydraulic genius, but the shop said that the pto I had was not intended to be used while the truck was in motion. I had thought yeah, throw a controller and diverter in and we are good to go, just can't use the hook and spreader at the same time which you would never have to anyway. They said that I would possibly damage the transmission by engaging the pto and using it while the truck was in motion at higher rpm's. Was just curious. Thanks, and sharp looking fleet too!


----------



## Dumpster Guy (Oct 9, 2008)

When we engage the pto we need to be stopped, but with controls I can already have the PTO on and turn on the controls if i want to do it that way. The PTO (in salting mode) is supposed to be run with the same RPM's as when you are using the hooklift.

We have both an AUto and a Manual shift...

My guy that work on these truck is a bit of a mad scientist with hydraulics in fact he uses the salter controls to run hydraulics on a custom bin we are building that will have arms to lift small containers into a larger bin...it's just a madder of hyrdraulic flow and pressure...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

This is how we mounted ours to eliminate the legs...

























More pics here...http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=88911&highlight=eagles+landed


----------



## Snowman21 (Dec 26, 2009)

Salter looks good. I got a little sneak peek of the bin with arms thing. Looked really cool. My only thought was backing those arms in to pick up the bin might take some practice. I got my snowex tailgate through stuart at fort fab. I sure hope your right about the winter


----------



## Dumpster Guy (Oct 9, 2008)

JohnnyRoyale,
I like that set-up... the new salter has a flip up chute so we could have done this .. I think I will steal your ladder idea. I put extra ladders on all body's now because I don''t have tarpers. How are those trucks? I saw them in Salt Lake City then someone brought a few of those to Washington(closer to me) Just the wrong format for me (hooklift length) but the rest was sure sweet.

Snowman21,
Stuart is a good guy, and Brad backs-up his products. I am trying to keep that bin with arms somewhat under wraps but many people go in there and it's no secret anymore....There will be some challenges but it's the baby step then it's $280,000 truck and $500,000 in related equipment...I am trying to take it slow but I think I am balls deep already. Call me if I can help with salting larger properties that you arn't into.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Man,

Those hooklift spredars are about as handy as a pocket on a shirt.

I like your setups!!!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Dumpster Guy;1116979 said:


> JohnnyRoyale,
> I like that set-up... the new salter has a flip up chute so we could have done this .. I think I will steal your ladder idea. I put extra ladders on all body's now because I don''t have tarpers. How are those trucks? I saw them in Salt Lake City then someone brought a few of those to Washington(closer to me) Just the wrong format for me (hooklift length) but the rest was sure sweet.


The trucks were all there as far as specs and condition. I've probably spent 2500-3000 on each one to make them perfect...but that was kinda expected. They have been trouble free since. They have proven to be a greatly versatile tool.


----------

